# Woody Woodpecker



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

This is my 2nd house I've looked at with woodpecker damage. I was told by a carpenter to prevent the peckers from pecking wood is to put up to 3 coats of urethane. I guess it keeps them from latching on with their claws and being the coating is hard, hurts their beaks, resulting in the peckers moving on to something else. 

Anyone have experience with coatings that would discourage woodpeckers pecking?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

A plastic owl, or other bird of prey works sometimes. I just last month replaced some cedar that the woodpeckers got. Homeowner told me to ignore the pellet rounds. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I know peckers that peck aluminum, so I think there littles peckers can peck any barrier. 

Hellava racket when they do peck at the aluminum siding.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya, both the houses had the owl set up. One of the homes the the pecker would stand on the owl brace to peck.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> I know peckers that peck aluminum, so I think there littles peckers can peck any barrier.
> 
> Hellava racket when they do peck at the aluminum siding.


So their peckers never get sore? 
:w00t:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Leave it to Gabe to have a thread about peckers. Chris should be along soon...:whistling2:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I had a customer several years ago with a pecker problem, she got a 12gauge and blew away her pecker problem. She has since become an avid pecker checker.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> I had a customer several years ago with a pecker problem, she got a 12gauge and blew away her pecker problem. She has since become an avid pecker checker.


 
That would have been my solution, well, maybe not a 12 gauge but maybe a .22 with pecker shot .


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I think peckers may be protected, and they do love to root out bad & boring critters. They help keep mother nature's crevices and crotches clean.

I think getting them disinterested in places they shouldn't be is better, like sticky stuff or bad smelling stuff they use for gutter eagles.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> I think peckers may be protected, and they do love to root out bad & boring critters. They help keep mother nature's crevices and crotches clean.
> 
> I think getting them disinterested in places they shouldn't be is better, like sticky stuff or bad smelling stuff they use for gutter eagles.


If I was a pecker I wouldn't go into bad smelling holes either. :no:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> I think peckers may be protected, and they do love to root out bad & boring critters. They help keep mother nature's crevices and crotches clean.
> 
> I think getting them disinterested in places they shouldn't be is better, like sticky stuff or bad smelling stuff they use for gutter eagles.:blink:


 
They are, I was mostly joking.

What is a gutter eagle?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

chrisn said:


> They are, I was mostly joking.
> 
> What is a gutter eagle?


A gutter eagle is what a woodpecker becomes if they go into a smelly hole.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> They are, I was mostly joking.
> 
> What is a gutter eagle?


 OOOOPS, got that a little backward

it's a roof eagle or gutter falcon

also 

sky rat . . . sidewalk sh!tter


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

OK:blink:


----------

